

QUIC: next generation multiplexed transport over UDP - tilt
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/13LSNCCvBijabnn1S4-Bb6wRlm79gN6hnPFHByEXXptk/present#slide=id.g176a9a2e9_0143

======
babawere
Interesting ...

